# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антивирусы  >  AVG+AVAST

## Роман.

Если к avg,поставить  avast в режиме совместимости, то насколько  хорошо это  будет? Или же лучше  не ставить их вмести. Что вы думаете  об этом?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## olejah

Всегда бытовало мнение, что несколько антивирусов в системе - зло. Мое мнение - лучше оставить один, и лучше это будет Аваст. Очень хорошее бесплатное решение.

----------

*Никита Соловьев*

----------


## Роман.

Avg сейчас стоит у меня по акции. Если я оставлю только avast,то останусь без фаервола. Ели ставить фаервол, то какой из бесплатных и на русском. На русском их не так уж и много.

----------


## Sweetness

тогда оставляйте AVG и пользуйтесь платно, стоит Аваст и давно уже проблем не знаю!

----------


## Роман.

AVG хороший антивирус, но не беспроблемный. В свае время у меня стояла связка PC Tools+Avast,но сейчас  PC Tools уже не обновляется.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Роман.*, Если вам нужен сетевой экран бесплатно, попробуйте COMODO. Но он не совсем прост в обращении.

----------

Роман.

----------


## Роман.

Я думал о нем, но меня больше заинтересовал Emsisoft Online Armor Free.Судя по описанию и отзывам, достаточно хороший фаервол. Скажите, а что вы думаете о нем?

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> Скажите, а что вы думаете о нем?


Не пользовался. Раньше о нём были положительные отзывы, теперь нет никаких. Возможно, из-за популярности интегрированных решений (internet security).

----------


## Роман.

Спасибо, я остановлюсь на нем, ну а там дальше будет видно.

----------


## Никита Соловьев

*Роман.*, Конечно попробуйте. Это лучший способ оценить что-либо.

----------


## Роман.

Firewall мне понравился. В настройке он простой. Интернет не тормозит. Не надоедливый, но  при желании, достаточно информативный. С AVG дружит.

----------


## Zaurius

Пользуюсь AVGи доволен им. Avast во первых мне не нравится и база вирусов у него какая то не понятная. То она не находит вирус который находят другие антивирусы, то находит вирус о которых другие антивирусы не жалуются.  
П.С. Никита Соловьев КОМОДО это вещь согласен!

----------


## Никита Соловьев

> То она не находит вирус который находят другие антивирусы, то находит вирус о которых другие антивирусы не жалуются.


Такое, увы, случается с любым антивирусом.

----------


## aist78

> Всегда бытовало мнение, что несколько антивирусов в системе - зло. Мое мнение - лучше оставить один, и лучше это будет Аваст. Очень хорошее бесплатное решение.


+1
Зачем плодить? Аваст хорошо справляется и так.

----------

